# 72 Bavaria: brake work done (neubee)



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

*72 Bavaria: daily resto etc. (neubee)*

Hi all, I joined your site a few weeks ago when I bought my project '72 Bavaria. The p/o was a college kid who has driven it daily the past 4 years from west michigan to the upper penninsula, and took very poor care of it. When I picked it up it had one front brake working, drivers window is plexiglass, accel pedal rusted free from floor, no lights or signals working, and lots of other issues including rust.
I have owned and restored 4 BMW '02's and completely restored 3 of them, but compared to this were easy. Here are the '02's:

[URL="[/URL]
So anyway, thatwas years ago and now with a new family, my time and resources have greatly deminished, but when I found this Bavaria, and it being a 4door, decided to give it a try. So far I have replaced all the brakes, hoses and some lines, repaired some of the rust and fuel lines, and found rims and tires that do not have seperated treads!
Here are some pics of it, and updates will follow:
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]

Next week I should be able to get it back on the road, and updates will follow!


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome!!:thumbup: "02"'s will never go outta style.


----------

